# kite x kite???



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have two birds that are both kite, no white at all. what should i expect from them?? will the offspring be all kite? what would i breed them to to get almond??? mike


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Mike, Here is what Axel Sell said in his book Breeding and Inheritance in Pigeons " Kite x Kite if both are heterzygous for recessive red we will get one quarter Agates and 3quaters Kites.If one or both do not carry recessive red ,all young will be Kites. If the cock carries the dilution factor,50% of the daughters will be dilute." end of quote. It looks like the best mating would be Kite cock to Almond hen this mating would give 75% Almond cock young and 25% DeRoy cocks,and the hens would be 3 quarters Kites and the remaining 1 quarter will be Agates* GEORGE


----------



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

george---what are agates? i have herd you use this term but i havent found it in any of the reading material that i ve read. what color is it actually???


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

and what colour is kite?


----------

